# Has Anyone Used An S3?



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Played w/ my friend's S3 yesterday and wow is it nice. The stock rom is near perfect. It has all the goodies/extras that we ROM for (notification bar quick toggles, custom lock screen shortcuts, black theme, and other features).

The people app looks just nice. Compared it to my JB people app, and it looks like garbage next to it...

Is there a ROM out there that has all of these nice features on JB? I'm kind of bored of my AOKP (build 1) rom. Need's a theme badley.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure you can find a nice touchwiz theme for the Theme Engine that is used in various roms

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

While the Touchwiz themes are nice, they are not complete. There is only so much that can be changed within the theme chooser apk's. They do the trick though IMO. I know there was a thread about a month or so ago where someone asked if one of the devs would do a port of TW and Blur. (now that would be a step back to ICS) Of course the OP got flamed for wanting choices and I never saw that thread go anywhere beyond that. It sucks too, cause I for one, would love a blur style rom. But to each his own I guess. I'm sure I butt hurt someone by saying that I like that style so let the bashing begin.

If you really want to check out something new rom-wise, I would recommend CNA (codenameandroid). I won't post a link in the thread but if you Google it, you'll find it.


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Played with CM10 on an S3 today. It was great, but I don't regret selling mine at all.

As long as it's got a physical button, I don't want it.


----------



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

My Dad had it.
Really amazing when comparing with my Xperia Neo V ;(


----------

